
Superdeterminism - quantumwoke
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superdeterminism
======
foxes
I feel that if there is a chance the universe is deterministic, you shouldn't
actually worry about it, just go about your life thinking otherwise. Either it
is deterministic and it doesn't matter, or your decisions actually matter.

